# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  A jetojmë brenda një simulimi, apo në një botë reale?

## Neteorm

Nga Adam Smith

Po sikur bota rreth nesh të mos ishte reale? A mund të ndodhë që ekrani që po shihni tani nëkëto momente, ajri që po thithni, toka nën këmbët tuaja, dhe madje edhe grimcat më të vogla,që përbëjnë trupin tuaj të mos ekzistojnë në të vërtetë? A është e mundur që kaosi i botës rreth nesh, të jetë rezultat i një simulimi kompjuterik të avancuar?

Që në të jemi thjesht personazhe në lojën e dikujt tjetër? Ideja dhe frika se mos realiteti nuk është ashtu siç duket, mund të gjurmohet që disa mijëra vjet më parë, tek Ëndrrës e fluturës e filozofit kinez Zhuangzi, deri tek filma të suksesshëm të viteve të fundit si The Matrix.

Nëse po më flisni për atë që mund të ndjeni, mund të nuhasni, mund të shijoni dhe shihni, atëherë e vërteta është se ato janë vetëm disa sinjale elektrike të interpretuara nga truri juaj i thotë Nios, Morfeu, përpara se të zbulojë të vërtetën e tmerrshme.

Në vitin 2003, filozofi Nik Bostrom pretendoi se kjo gjë është e pashmangshme. Ai argumentoi se qytetërimet e ardhshme, mund të kenë qasje në sasi të mëdha të fuqisë kompjuterike, e cila mund të kryejë një numër gati të pafundmë simulimesh.

Nëse është kështu, gjasat që ne të jemi në një nga miliarda simulimet historike, duket thuajse e sigurt. Ose në të kundërt shoqëritë post-njerëzore nuk kanë asnjë arsye që të simulojnëhistoritë, ose nuk do të arrijnë kurrë aftësinë teknologjike për ta bërë diçka të tillë.

Gjatë dekadës së fundit, kjo ide është promovuar nga miliarderët Elon Musk (i cili thotë se shanset që bota jonë të jetë reale janë vetëm 1 në 1 miliardë), dhe Neil Tajzën (që thotë se shanset janë 50 me 50). Madje thuhet se miliarderët e Silicon Valley janë përpjekur që ta hetojnë vetë këtë çështje, ku dy prej tyre kanë shkuar aq larg, sa të angazhojnë fshehurazi shkencëtarë që të punojnë, për të na nxjerrë nga ky simulim.

Fatmirësisht  ose ndoshta fatkeqësisht  nuk ka asgjë mjet për të na nxjerrë nga gjendja aktuale. Pasi me sa dimë aktualisht, kjo botë është e vërtetë, pasi Universi ynë nuk mund të simulohet, dhe matematikanët e kanë ditur prej vitesh këtë gjë, pikërisht pasi janëpërpjekur që ta simulojnë atë.

Të paktën në dukje argumenti i simulimit mund të duket tërheqës. Dyzet vjet më parë, kulmi i teknologjisë ishte Pong, vetëm 2 pikselë dhe një drejtkëndësh. Ndërkohë sot kemi në majë të gishtave grafika fotorealiste, së bashku me falsifikimet e mëdha dhe realitetin virtual.

Duket si diçka e pashmangshme që qytetërimet e ardhshme të përmirësohen edhe më tej, dhe mund të simulojnë skenarë nga e kaluara e tyre e largët. Me kaq shumë skenarë të mundshëm, është e lehtë të besohet se kemi më shumë gjasa të jetojmë në një simulim sesa në botën reale.

Shkencëtarët kanë shpenzuar shumë vite, duke synuar që të kuptojnë origjinën e Universit. Në fizikë, shpjegimi më i mirë për universin është teoria e Big Bengut, dhe rrezatimi i sfondit kozmik që ka lënë ai pas. Megjithatë, dëshmitë se ai është i simuluar, janë të pakta.

Nëse Universi do të ishte një orë, ku do ti gjenim ingranazhet e tij? Nëse Universi do të ishte një simulim, ku do ti gjenim pikselat e tij? Është potencialisht e mundur që Universi të ketë një piksel. Por njohuritë aktuale shkencore, nuk mund ta ekzaminojnë atë në mënyrën e duhur.

Një nga shkallët më të vogla që njohim është Gjatësia e Plankut. Kjo është gjatësia që kishte universi pas 1043 sekondave të para të Big Bengut, ndërsa Universi po zgjerohej.

Mjerisht, Gjatësia e Plankut është 15 herë më e madhe nga ajo që mund të testojmë aktualisht me Large Hadron Collider, dhe ende nuk do të mjaftonte për të vërtetuar se Universi është një simulim, vetëm nëse kjo gjë mund të jetë e fshehtë.

Ekspertë thonë se zbulimi i një distance diskrete në Universin tonë, do të trondiste kuptimin tonë mbi fizikën, dhe kjo nuk ka gjasa që të ndodhë gjatë kohës që njerëzit e sotëm janëgjallë. Për më tepër kjo gjë të kërkojë fonde shumë të mëdha, që janë përtej mundësive aktuale të disa miliarderëve.

Marrë me shkurtime nga The Indipendent  Bota.al

----------


## Poshnjari

> Nga Adam Smith
> 
> Po sikur bota rreth nesh të mos ishte reale? A mund të ndodhë që ekrani që po shihni tani nëkëto momente, ajri që po thithni, toka nën këmbët tuaja, dhe madje edhe grimcat më të vogla,që përbëjnë trupin tuaj të mos ekzistojnë në të vërtetë? A është e mundur që kaosi i botës rreth nesh, të jetë rezultat i një simulimi kompjuterik të avancuar?
> 
> Që në të jemi thjesht personazhe në lojën e dikujt tjetër? Ideja dhe frika se mos realiteti nuk është ashtu siç duket, mund të gjurmohet që disa mijëra vjet më parë, tek Ëndrrës e fluturës e filozofit kinez Zhuangzi, deri tek filma të suksesshëm të viteve të fundit si The Matrix.
> 
> Nëse po më flisni për atë që mund të ndjeni, mund të nuhasni, mund të shijoni dhe shihni, atëherë e vërteta është se ato janë vetëm disa sinjale elektrike të interpretuara nga truri juaj i thotë Nios, Morfeu, përpara se të zbulojë të vërtetën e tmerrshme.
> 
> Në vitin 2003, filozofi Nik Bostrom pretendoi se kjo gjë është e pashmangshme. Ai argumentoi se qytetërimet e ardhshme, mund të kenë qasje në sasi të mëdha të fuqisë kompjuterike, e cila mund të kryejë një numër gati të pafundmë simulimesh.
> ...


Te gjitha keto studimi jane per te ngrene dembelet nga taksat e te varfere.

----------

*Neteorm* (02-01-2022)

----------

